# 440x2 parts unavailabe?



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Stopped in at Nostalgia Hobby in Scotch Plains today and asked for 440x2 tune-up parts and Joe told me they are not available anymore. He had no axles, rims...shoes...etc..etc...etc...

He did have motors, but what good is a motor without anything else? 

I'd like to rebuild both of my 440x2's but how am I supposed to do so? I thought someone on here had mentioned that the BSRT stuff would work. Is this true?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Nostalgia's got a ton of stuff but I think it's fair to say that he caters more to the pancake crowd. You should be able to find Tyco tuneup kits out there somewhere. BSRT sells alot of it but rumors have been out there that they were out of alot...who knows. 440 shoes, brushes, springs and such...if you don't get any before we meet I got alot of that stuff here.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*parts*

If ya need anymore help with parts fire me a email.
It's just another resource to put with SwamperGene.:thumbsup:
I have 440 x 2 parts,some Pancake , and alot others.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

No problem 440, you can use Wizzard brushes, brush springs, pickup shoe springs, armatures, axles, and gears on your Tyco. Wizzard also sells high performance upgrade parts for the Tyco, like better "ski style" pickup shoes, threaded brush tubes, stronger traction magnets, stronger motors, as well as silver plated electrical parts. I vastly prefer the Wizzard double wound shoe springs over the stock Tyco ones. Wizzard also sells stock Tyco parts too (where available) but a fair number of the Tyco and Patriot/Storm parts are interchangeable. 

Slottech also sells lots of parts for the Tycos.

You should never be lacking for Tyco parts.


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. 

I love my two 440x2's but I don't run them. They need some work. They are part of my '91-'92 Sparkin' Hot Rod set and they are both tired. 

I wanted to rebuild one of them and throw different wheels, body and such on them but I'm having the roughest time finding parts for them. I'm going to put together a small list of things I'd like to do, maybe I can get some help on the parts that I'm gonna need because I have no clue.


----------

